# Spanish citizenship



## tommymcq (Sep 29, 2008)

A retired couple my wife(68) and I(75) have lived here in Spain for over 10 years.
What are the advantages and disadvantages of applying for Spanish citizenship ?


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Don't think there's any advantages you have as much right as a Spanish citizen. Hang on to ya good old British citizenship it can't be beaten!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

agua642 said:


> Don't think there's any advantages you have as much right as a Spanish citizen. Hang on to ya good old British citizenship it can't be beaten!


I can't see any advantages at the OPs' ages tbh - unless Spain or the UK left the EU & Brits lost the right to stay here etc...

my older daughter will likely take Spanish citizenship though - there are some things it's easier to do with Spanish citizenship - the younger one might, but she's too young still to make that kind of decision

it's unlikely that I would - but who knows what might happen in the future...


----------



## ajul (Apr 9, 2013)

agua642 said:


> Don't think there's any advantages you have as much right as a Spanish citizen. Hang on to ya good old British citizenship it can't be beaten!


What about if we leave the E.U.? Also, I think you can have dual nationality so you don't have to renounce your British one.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

If I as a pensioner took out Spanish citizenship, I would probably have to pay more taxes. So it is not going to happen.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I can't see any advantages at the OPs' ages tbh - unless Spain or the UK left the EU & Brits lost the right to stay here etc...
> 
> my older daughter will likely take Spanish citizenship though - there are some things it's easier to do with Spanish citizenship - the younger one might, but she's too young still to make that kind of decision
> 
> it's unlikely that I would - but who knows what might happen in the future...


My younger son might as well - he'll need it if he still wants to do the job he wants.

What do you see as the advantages for children?


One clear benefit is that you get a DNI which is valid as proof of ID - no more carrying the stupid 'residencia' and/or passport.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> My younger son might as well - he'll need it if he still wants to do the job he wants.
> 
> What do you see as the advantages for children?
> 
> ...


absolutely!!

even for silly things....
older dd wanted to go into the encierro at Bous a la Mar last year with her friends - you have to be 16.... she was 16 & looked older, but she doesn't carry her passport with her & the 'shrunk, laminated' res cert she had in her pocket wasn't good enough.......... (no photo) 

she carries that rather than her passport simply because no-one cares about her passport but she has been asked for her NIE number


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Hepa said:


> If I as a pensioner took out Spanish citizenship, I would probably have to pay more taxes. So it is not going to happen.


We don't know that, we may Pay less, though I doubt there would be a difference. If Britain left the EU then none of the expats I talk to know what will happen to our tax situation, health care and other things. I doubt the British government would abandon expats living abroad, they will negotiate some sort of deal. That would apply to all immigrants now living in the UK, but it is not worth worrying about until it is a reality.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> My younger son might as well - he'll need it if he still wants to do the job he wants.
> 
> What do you see as the advantages for children?
> 
> ...


Off topic:

A local Policeman friend, asked me why the U.K. residents, don't have I.D. cards, I replied, "Sabemos lo que somos" He is still laughing.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Aron said:


> We don't know that, we may Pay less, though I doubt there would be a difference. If Britain left the EU then none of the expats I talk to know what will happen to our tax situation, health care and other things. I doubt the British government would abandon expats living abroad, they will negotiate some sort of deal. That would apply to all immigrants now living in the UK, but it is not worth worrying about until it is a reality.


I can assure you I would have to pay more tax, at the moment one of my pensions is taxed in the U.K., this is because it is a government pension and because I am a U.K. citizen cannot be transferred to the Spanish taxation authorities. 

My other pension O.A.P. has been transferred to the Spanish taxation system, and I make a declaration each year, but because it is under the threshold, I pay no taxes.

However if I became a Spanish citizen, both pensions could be taxed in Spain and that would cost me money, hence I shall remain for the time being, a U.K. citizen.

The British government would take great delight in loosing it's Ex Pats in Europe, re call the Winter Fuel fiasco, and non incremental O.A.Pensions in the former commonwealth countries.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Hepa said:


> I can assure you I would have to pay more tax, at the moment one of my pensions is taxed in the U.K., this is because it is a government pension .


 Depending upon the amount, you may end up paying some more tax next year, as under the new DTA, Spain will take this into account when working out your tax .


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

CapnBilly said:


> Depending upon the amount, you may end up paying some more tax next year, as under the new DTA, Spain will take this into account when working out your tax .



The dastards!!


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

ajul said:


> I think you can have dual nationality so you don't have to renounce your British one.


Spain only recognizes dual nationality with a handful of countries: Andorra, The Phillipines, Ecuatorial Guinea, Portugal, and the Spanish or Portuguese speaking Latin American countries. LINK

If you are from any other country you have to renounce your original citizenship upon taking Spanish citizenship.

My children who were born in Spain to a Spanish father are automatically considered Spanish by Spain. I was told in no uncertain terms by the Spanish police that they are not allowed to hold a US passport. However, since I am American my kids are automatically considered American by the US government and must enter the US with a US passport. This leads to an interesting legal conundrum. Our solution is to hide the other country's passport when dealing with officials at Spanish or US immigration.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have an English friend who has taken Spanish citizenship, he had to hand over his U.K. passport, the Spanish authorities who then forwarded the same to the U.K. consul, the U.K. consul then returned the document to him. Although Spain does not in many cases recognize dual nationality, there are many here that have dual nationality.


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

Hepa said:


> I have an English friend who has taken Spanish citizenship, he had to hand over his U.K. passport, the Spanish authorities who then forwarded the same to the U.K. consul, the U.K. consul then returned the document to him. Although Spain does not in many cases recognize dual nationality, there are many here that have dual nationality.


One of my granddaughters was born in Cornwall, father is Spanish, she moved here at 3 months old. Parents applied for Spanish citizenship for her as she wasn't entitled to healthcare and wasn't on the family book. It took more than 5 years to sort out so I wouldn't bother unless Uk leaves EU and I have to do it to stay here and have healthcare. They didn't have to surrender her British passport though.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

tommymcq said:


> A retired couple my wife(68) and I(75) have lived here in Spain for over 10 years.
> What are the advantages and disadvantages of applying for Spanish citizenship ?


You will change your democratic country for other pseudo democratic!! you dont get advantages.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

tommymcq said:


> A retired couple my wife(68) and I(75) have lived here in Spain for over 10 years.
> What are the advantages and disadvantages of applying for Spanish citizenship ?


Wait 2 years... If you want to take this decision Spain will change a lot in the next 2 years.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

mickbcn said:


> Wait 2 years... If you want to take this decision Spain will change a lot in the next 2 years.


In which way? Reason I'm asking is that I'd be eligible in two years and it's something I may consider!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

JaneyO said:


> One of my granddaughters was born in Cornwall, father is Spanish, she moved here at 3 months old. Parents applied for Spanish citizenship for her as she wasn't entitled to healthcare and wasn't on the family book. It took more than 5 years to sort out so I wouldn't bother unless Uk leaves EU and I have to do it to stay here and have healthcare. They didn't have to surrender her British passport though.


Therein lies the problem with those in positions of authority here. A child under the age of 18 whether Spanish , foreign ,resident or non-resident, legal or illegal has an unequivocal right to full healthcare. It is written in Spanish law , & now EU rules, & always has been . The same right & conditions also apply to preganant women bothe pre & post natal.


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

gus-lopez said:


> Therein lies the problem with those in positions of authority here. A child under the age of 18 whether Spanish , foreign ,resident or non-resident, legal or illegal has an unequivocal right to full healthcare. It is written in Spanish law , & now EU rules, & always has been . The same right & conditions also apply to preganant women bothe pre & post natal.


Well well! If only I'd been on this forum at the time- her parents could have saved themselves a lot of money. She was refused healthcare outright, no arguments, by the local healthcentre. Just shows you -don't accept what 'they' tell you- check it out!


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

XTreme said:


> In which way? Reason I'm asking is that I'd be eligible in two years and it's something I may consider!


Spain will loose the 26% of their GDP.when Catalonia get the independence in 2014 or 15.this will broken Spain. and other regions will follow Catalonia in the next years.
bad news for Spain without their engines.They get what they deserve ( not the spaniards of course) their governments corrupts and centralist. that dont respect the other cultures .


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

JaneyO said:


> Well well! If only I'd been on this forum at the time- her parents could have saved themselves a lot of money. She was refused healthcare outright, no arguments, by the local healthcentre. Just shows you -don't accept what 'they' tell you- check it out!


Unfortunately it still goes on in some areas. There was yet another case a few weeks back up near Xabiachica where the medical card holding parents were denied treatment for the young baby, that was born here, until they paid 120€ up front ! 

At least here in Lorca ,once we've got over the " no you aren't - Yes we are " beginings , they'll ring up & ascertain what is the correct procedure ; then proceed to explain to you exactly what you told them at the begining . 
It is like a game, unfortunately, & one in which you need to know the rules/law/ entitlements before you start , & that should never be the case when people are position where they are supposed to be giving the help & assistance.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Unfortunately it still goes on in some areas. There was yet another case a few weeks back up near Xabiachica where the medical card holding parents were denied treatment for the young baby, that was born here, until they paid 120€ up front !
> 
> At least here in Lorca ,once we've got over the " no you aren't - Yes we are " beginings , they'll ring up & ascertain what is the correct procedure ; then proceed to explain to you exactly what you told them at the begining .
> It is like a game, unfortunately, & one in which you need to know the rules/law/ entitlements before you start , & that should never be the case when people are position where they are supposed to be giving the help & assistance.


I think a lot of the problem is that those on the 'front line' don't know that foreign kids are entitled to healthcare - & neither do the foreigners, so it quite often simply doesn't come up...or if it does, it's conveniently forgotten by the next time...............

we've even had a senior teacher from the school march into the medical centre with a family explaining/demanding that a child is entitled to jabs - & getting them.......... but the same receptionist will deny that all kids can have free healthcare next time they are asked............


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

mickbcn said:


> Spain will loose the 26% of their GDP.when Catalonia get the independence in 2014 or 15.this will broken Spain. and other regions will follow Catalonia in the next years.
> bad news for Spain without their engines.They get what they deserve ( not the spaniards of course) *their governments corrupts* and centralist. that dont respect the other cultures .


... and the Cas Palau??


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

The Spanish 'officialdom' mentality seems to be that as long as you say something with confidence, then it will be assumed to be correct. When I was selling a property I was told categorically by my lawyer that something I wanted to do would not be possible, She also said the Notary wouldn't allow it. I armed myself with evidence and when the time came they both admitted that they weren't aware that this was possible. As for Mr Plod there is sufficient evidence on this forum alone that they make it up as they go along .


----------

